# Trying to run Deus Ex on Vista



## CryoScales (Feb 3, 2010)

Okay The Nameless mod came out recently, so I wanted to reinstall Deus Ex to play it.

First off, I haven't played Deus Ex on my Vista PC before. So I thought it would be as natural as playing it on my original XP pc. Right off the bat, the setup locks up at the end. I have to use the task manager to delete it. Plus, I can't delete the folder because Vista is telling me "You don't have permission to delete this".

So right now I am a little annoyed, how exactly do you install Deus Ex on Vista? Ive tried every form of compatibility/admin function to the setup. Even extracted the CD's contents and tried to setup from there (with compatibility and admin function enabled), but no dice.

Anyway, I am running a 64 bit Quad core.


----------



## Gray Fang (Feb 3, 2010)

those kidna things easily gets kinda scetchy, best would be too try search google if anyoen else had simmilar problems and if they found a asulution.

I did have a simmilar one with my Battlefield 2 on Win7 ultimate 64, there the solution was too download a new install for the game from torrents. have the original CD but for some reson it didnt want too work and none else had same problem as me yet. files was not damaged and cd was flawless. But the install I downloaded was sligthly diffrent I guess and worked fine. So that MIGHT help, never know ^^

oh and ofc ya shouldnt download any games ya dont already own


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Feb 3, 2010)

shoulda gotten it on steam


----------



## CryoScales (Feb 3, 2010)

LotsOfNothing said:


> shoulda gotten it on steam



Kinda difficult when one doesn't own a credit card. Plus I still have my copy on disk.


----------



## Azure (Feb 3, 2010)

Hey there Deus Ex buddy. I just bought both of them through Steam, and I'm probably gonna download the Nameless mod this weekend.  I too, have a problem as well though.  Invisible War will crash as soon as I start the game. The opening cinematic plays, and the game starts, and like 30 seconds later, fuck, desktop. Anybody know what might cause this?

Also, funniest moment in the game


----------



## Runefox (Feb 3, 2010)

If you have UAC enabled, you'll need to right-click on the Setup program and choose "Run as Administrator" instead of just running it as usual. Many pre-Vista games assume they have access to portions of the computer that UAC provides protection for, and therefore choosing Run as Administrator will allow it to bypass UAC and install the game properly.

On Steam, the game itself runs fine; So more than likely your issue is with the installer alone. If that doesn't work, right-click on the installer, click Properties, and then choose the Compatibility tab - Check "Run this program in compatibility mode for:" box and choose Windows XP, hit OK and try running as administrator again.


----------



## CryoScales (Feb 3, 2010)

Runefox said:


> On Steam, the game itself runs fine; So more than likely your issue is with the installer alone. If that doesn't work, right-click on the installer, click Properties, and then choose the Compatibility tab - Check "Run this program in compatibility mode for:" box and choose Windows XP, hit OK and try running as administrator again.



Did this many times before posting topic, no change.


----------



## Torinir (Feb 4, 2010)

CryoScales said:


> Okay The Nameless mod came out recently, so I wanted to reinstall Deus Ex to play it.
> 
> First off, I haven't played Deus Ex on my Vista PC before. So I thought it would be as natural as playing it on my original XP pc. Right off the bat, the setup locks up at the end. I have to use the task manager to delete it. Plus, I can't delete the folder because Vista is telling me "You don't have permission to delete this".
> 
> ...



OK, first thing... to get rid of that problem folder you'll need to take ownership of it.

Right click/properties/security/advanced/owner/edit

Select the administrators group.

Make sure you check contents and subfolders before applying the change of owner.

Once that's done, delete the folder and try reinstalling.


----------



## CryoScales (Feb 4, 2010)

Torinir said:


> Once that's done, delete the folder and try reinstalling.



Okay... then what? The problem still replicates itself.


----------

